Ask HN: I'm at AWS Reinvent. Which booths do you recommend to check out? - sharmi
======
JSeymourATL
RedHatCloud is giving away caricatures >
[https://twitter.com/anniep0206/status/935973905331712000](https://twitter.com/anniep0206/status/935973905331712000)

------
itamarst
My friend is at Weaveworks, and I hear they're giving away socks.

------
dyeje
Check out the selectstar.io booth.

------
genbit
Checkout Cilium Booth

